# do probiotics pass through breastmilk?



## Minoh (Jan 19, 2006)

Dd is gassy I am starting on probiotics in the hopes they'll pass to her through my milk. Just wondering if anyone knows whether probiotics do pass on to baby or whether she should be getting her own supplement.


----------



## mommy amber (Mar 29, 2008)

I was told that the probiotics WOULD pass on to bf baby...
but I know health food stores/whole foods sell powder forms for children too...I used to make smoothies with it in for my older bf'ing child just to make sure she was getting some...but for an exclusively bf baby, I would assume, yes.


----------



## Khourtniey (May 3, 2007)

Is there any information on it? I assumed they would so I dont give it to my younger EBF baby but Im unsure of how much is passed on so I give it to my older EBF baby.


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

I don't think that it is.
However, in terms of worrying about giving it to a younger EBF baby if it DID pass, in my NICU we give probiotics directly to the low birthweight babies to prevent NEC. It's added to feeds twice a day, even if they are getting breastmilk.


----------



## MommyJoia (Oct 31, 2007)

when my DD had to go on antibiotics at 6 months, her Dr told me to eat yogurt and take probiotics to help her through my milk. She never got diarrhea or any other "side effect" from the antibiotics.


----------



## Minoh (Jan 19, 2006)

Hmmm, so I guess there's no consensus yet whether they do pass through milk or not.

Anyone else have experience with this?


----------



## chirp (Feb 9, 2008)

i've heard that because breastmilk takes what is in your blood and not in your stomach that probiotics do not pass through.

but this is only what i hear...not what i know.


----------



## Kiddoson (Nov 19, 2001)

we got a childrens probiotic in powder and DS just sucked it off my finger. i wouldn't think they would transfer in high enough amounts


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

YES!!!

they absolutely do! ds has some digestion issues and is under the care of a pediatric gastroenterologist. her first line of attack are very powerful perscription probiotics (450 billion per dose). taking them has made all the difference in our life.

the probiotic is called VSL

http://www.vsl3.com/VSL3/default.asp


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScarletBegonias* 
YES!!!

they absolutely do! ds has some digestion issues and is under the care of a pediatric gastroenterologist. her first line of attack are very powerful perscription probiotics (450 billion per dose). taking them has made all the difference in our life.

the probiotic is called VSL

http://www.vsl3.com/VSL3/default.asp

Hi ScarletBegonias,

Just to clarify, is it you taking the presciption probiotics, or your baby?
Thanks!


----------



## herbsgirl (May 1, 2007)

L. Reuteri DOES pass through breastmilk, proven in studies. I am 25 weeks pregnant and hope to start that in a month+. If you take it before the baby is born, L. Reuteri helps prevent asthma, allergies, and eczema, something like that.


----------



## LBMarie9 (Jan 3, 2008)

I never thought of this for my NBorn...she is 6 weeks. I give it to my son in yogurt --I guess I don't know much about probiotics...do I want to give it to my newborn through me? why? also do you give it to your kids all the time? everyday? or only when certain things present themselves?!! TIA

...we definately need helpfr om ezema, allergies, etc...my son has them pretty badly


----------



## Kiddoson (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LBMarie9* 
I never thought of this for my NBorn...she is 6 weeks. I give it to my son in yogurt --I guess I don't know much about probiotics...do I want to give it to my newborn through me? why? also do you give it to your kids all the time? everyday? or only when certain things present themselves?!! TIA

...we definately need helpfr om ezema, allergies, etc...my son has them pretty badly

It helped my DS's exzema a lot. we don't give it all the time, only in times of flare ups or sickness. when I do give it it was everyday, several times a day. vit c too, although I take that myself for my nursling.


----------



## mommy2one0326 (Jul 4, 2008)

Probiotics does go into the breastmilk. I purchased a baby probiotics at the local store and it had directions for a nursing mother to take to get to the baby. DD doctor also told us that she will get some through breastmilk but I should give her some of her own because they cant' overdose on them...they just poop the extra out.


----------

